# flex fletch ffp or ffs



## Ravenshorn (Nov 1, 2006)

Ode1891 said:


> I can see the shape difference between the ffp and ffs 300. But they have identical height and weight, so what's the difference in flight? I'm looking at these for my set up with helical, and I'd like to know if there is a difference in the way they fly.
> 
> BTW, I put a post up a while back about these vanes not acting like others I had glued. That's true in that they don't set up fast or hard using Flex Bond. So I tried a couple with: Fletch Tite Platinum, Flex Bond, and AAE fast set. No problems with any of the three glues. The vanes recovered well too. I had two or three get buried and they recovred their shape.
> 
> ...



"FFP" and "FFS" denotes the shape of the trailing edge of the vane. "P" for parabolic and "S" for shield. There's not enough difference aerodynamically speaking to make one preferable over another. It's all on personal preference for style and what you feel looks best on your arrow. If there were a difference, they wouldn't be selling both for very long. My advice, pick which one you like and practice, practice, practice... and above all enjoy!


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree with the Raven. I started with FF parabolics but now shoot their shields. I switched for the appearance and the unique length of the 187 and 212. Can't see a significant difference in arrow flight or trajectory. The shields are just a bit longer but of slightly lower profile (175P vs 187s...200P vs 212S) so they come out even. Shoot what you like best.

Dave


----------

